
The Errors of TeX (1978-2014) [pdf] - nazri1
http://texdoc.net/texmf-dist/doc/generic/knuth/errata/errorlog.pdf
======
svat
Note that this is the “raw” log — to put it in context and make sense of the
abbreviations, you need to read the _actual_ paper named _The Errors of TeX_
(1989, also reprinted in the book _Literate Programming_ ). The paper has DOI
10.1002/spe.4380190702 and Google search finds a copy here:
[https://yurichev.com/mirrors/knuth1989.pdf](https://yurichev.com/mirrors/knuth1989.pdf)

At minimum, the abbreviations are also given in
[https://www.tug.org/TUGboat/tb10-4/tb26knut.pdf](https://www.tug.org/TUGboat/tb10-4/tb26knut.pdf)
but the paper is much more. (Rehashing my comment from earlier:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18177962](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18177962))

Incidentally, some archives of the old TeX source code are available online...
it might be an interesting project to combine the two, but I'm not finding the
time to do it. If anyone is interested in helping / doing it, let me know. :-)

------
rudolfwinestock
Here's the entry for 14 March 1978:

> Came in evening after sleeping most of day, to get computer at better time.

> Some day we will have personal computers and will live more normally.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Yes I suffered this too. In the 1980's it was all about terminal time. My
undergrad college had thousands of terminals for 20,000 students - easy to get
time. Grad school had 200 terminals for 20,000 students, with an elaborate
electronic signup scheme and rationing. And that was Stanford! In Silicon
Valley itself! I was vastly disappointed.

------
ktpsns
In case you didn't know, the source code of TeX itself is Pascal and published
as a 500 pages literate programming tool which clearly is rendered with TeX,
available at [http://texdoc.net/texmf-
dist/doc/generic/knuth/tex/tex.pdf#6...](http://texdoc.net/texmf-
dist/doc/generic/knuth/tex/tex.pdf#625)

If this was machine readable, then TeX could compile TeX ;-)

------
benj111
Why is this dated 1989, it starts in the 70s and through to this century.

Even as Svat says, you need a 1989 paper to make sense of it.

------
chj
Reads like well written git commit messages.

~~~
mort96
If only you could write git messages like that... A lot of those messages
would have to be shortened considerably to fit the 50 character summary.

It's annoying how frequently the shortest and best summary I can think of ends
up at ~55 characters, and I have to omit important cotext or detail and
include that in the body instead.

~~~
twtw
Why not just leave it at ~55 characters? 50 characters is not a hard limit.
See the Linux commits, for example:
[https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/lin...](https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/log/)

------
zoomablemind
It's about TeX (not Tex). The post title should be corrected.

It's a widely accepted spelling and is unambiguous in describing the topic.

